# Fish for meeting



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have 2 largish gold angelfish. I guess about 3 to 4 inches in diameter not including fins. originally got them from Wayne. One has a curved lip is the best way to describe it. Also have 3 tiger barbs. One is green and the other 2 are regular. Around 1.5 to 2 inches or so. great fish. Came with the tank and need to find good homes. Let me know if you are interested. 

Jim


----------

